# -Solved- My graphics don't feel right.

## rabcor

-Solution- (in kde) go to System Settings, Desktop Effects-Advanced and in there Compositing Type. set compositing Type to OpenGL instead of XRender that fixed this. So if you're having a problem with most moving objects tearing on your screen (sometimes pretty badly) this might help.

-Read the lower comment(s)!-

It's about time i make a thread for this, htis has been bugging me the whole time, but... priorities... graphics are next on the list... after that is my keyboard(Logitech G510, i really want my programmable G1-18 buttons to work on it, and i want the windows key to open the app launcher), then mouse (back/forward buttons). then some other things (other things just being software complications like installing multiple windows systems, like say.. kde and openbox and xfce, to be able to switch between them and figure out which i like the most, etc) and then i'll be satisfied with at least my core setup... leaving me time to just play with my system to see what it can do.

I've got a GTX-670

On my 3.4.9 i didn't have any framebuffer enabled the system ran however the performance/quality was the same as it is now.

after upgrading to (i cleaned aswell) 3.5.4 my X-Server started to fail... i enabled Vesa framebuffer support which did get it up and running again just like before, but somethings not right (nor was it when vesa was diasbled) because it's fairly obvious although not lagging... my system is not making proper use of my GPU and is obviously using this Vesa thing (yes, i have no idea, sorry for being noob) instead of the nvidia drivers or something alike.

Nouveau is disabled, i have installed the closed source nvidia-drivers

Before i had upgraded to 3.5.4 to run with these settings and no framebuffer on it was enough for me to create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in a few lines there and then it seemed to detect my card and run (altho it just ran like its diong now) i still need to use that file with the Vesa option enabled in the kernel (i'm guessing it still existed cus i didn't clean it or something and thats why it worked while it was disabled on my old kernel or something like that...)

so right now, i at least have a functional system with X installed which is good, but not good enough, i want to use my gpu, it was an excessively expensive piece of hardware after all. I've read up on a handful of guides, and tried a bunch of things... but stuff isn't working right not matter what i do.

So does anyone have any clues?

I uploaded my Xorg logfile here http://pastebin.com/x1zpTJhr it's kinda long and i don't think we have proper spoilertags on these forums so...  there.

----------

## DaggyStyle

what version of nvidia drivers are you using?

----------

## roarinelk

the x log says it's using the nvidia driver. please post an x log of the failing X

----------

## rabcor

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> what version of nvidia drivers are you using?

 

The most recent stable one (just did emerge nvidia-drivers)

using the drivers you say... is it then normal to get all kinds of tearing in my widgets bar when i'm looking through it?

----------

## Chiitoo

By 'not right', do you mean things are slow, or as you describe above, simply tearing and breaking?

If slow, check

```
eselect opengl show
```

or

```
eselect opengl list
```

For best performance, one should have nvidia selected (instead of xorg-x11) , though these days it seems to be set automagically by the ebuild when the drivers are emerged.

If it's tearing and the likes, it may be quite a bit more tricky to find out why.

I've not had such issues with my GTX275, ever.

How did you install KDE?

Via kde-base/kde-meta or perhaps kde-base/kdebase-meta?

As for testing multiple Desktop Environments or/and Window Managers, you can emerge them, and if using startx to start X, one could edit the ~/.xinitrc like so:

```
exec startkde

#exec enlightenment_start

#exec startxfce4
```

Un-commenting the one that one wishes to start.

I can tell you, running multiple DEs or/and WMs simultaneously (at the same time) can be quite funky.  ^^

As a side note, if you didn't read elsewhere yet, mixing stable with testing packages is not encouraged unless one knows what one is doing.  Figured I'd mention that just in case, since the 'unstable' Kernel and 'keywords' came up.  I'm not saying that stable wont work with your unstable Kernel, but I think you get what I mean.

Just some thoughts~

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *rabcor wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   what version of nvidia drivers are you using? 
> 
> The most recent stable one (just did emerge nvidia-drivers)
> 
> using the drivers you say... is it then normal to get all kinds of tearing in my widgets bar when i'm looking through it?

 

that is what I've meant, your card is rather new, maybe it is a good idea to try latest version possible in portage

----------

## Chiitoo

Oh, to add to above, since I mentioned I use nvidia-drivers as well and KDE, I don't remember when was the last time that I used the 'stable' drivers, heh.

So if things are being wonky, that's definitely worth a try, different drivers.

I'm currently using:

```
 ~ $ eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.20^s 173.14.35^s (~)275.09^s[1] (~)275.09.04^s[1] (~)275.09.07^s[1] 275.19^s[1] 275.21^s[1] 275.28^s[1] 275.36^s[1] (~)280.04^s[1] (~)280.11^s[1] 280.13^s[1] (~)285.03^s[1] (~)285.05.09^s[1] (~)290.03^s[1] (~)290.06^s[1] 290.10^s[1] (~)295.09^s[1] (~)295.17^s[1] (~)295.20^s[1] (~)295.33^s[1] (~)295.40^s[1] 295.71^s (~)302.07^s[1] (~)302.11^s[1] (~)302.17-r1^s (~)304.22-r2^s[1] (~)304.37-r1^s (~)304.43^s (~)304.48^s (~)304.51^s {{+X acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib +no-prelink pax_kernel rt (+)tools}}

     Installed versions:  304.51^s(10:51:12 26/09/12)(X acpi kernel_linux multilib tools -kernel_FreeBSD -pax_kernel)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[1] "stuff" /var/lib/layman/stuff
```

----------

## rabcor

I think i used kde-meta, yeah i did that.

Not slow at all, as fast as i'd imagine it would ever be. the 2 primary things i noticed was when i scroll through the widgets, the icons can start rather randomly tearing, and it can get really ugly (just momentarily, basically... for comparison, if you used some old windows, like windows XP, and did not install your video card drivers, then dragged a window along the screne, it would look pixelated while being moved, and the pixels would get rather messed up, this does that, and something worse (kindof hard to explain) lets say my icons are pixelated like that while they're being dragged around, then it looks like sometimes a line is drawn from the upper right corner to the lower left corner, and this line will look sortof lightning-ish, then the whole icon will be completely messed up, but we're only talking about a matter of milliseconds, then if i stop it'll fix itself real quick)I set opengl and opencl(CUDA) to nvidia when i installed the drivers.

i haven't had the chance to test its performance in a video game (in my opinion video games will telll you the truth about whether your card is working properly or not, nothing else... unless its not a gaming card that is.)

but i'd like to do that tho, problem is i just don't know what game or where i'd find one thats preferably rather small, and free... well on windows that'd be the easiest task in the world, but... not just on linux, on gentoo aswell where i'd rather just install everything with portage, this isn't easy anymore.

Or theres also benchmarks.

Thanks for telling me that deal with running different environments, that was helpful, unfortunately right now there are some things that are discouraging me.

one being that Creative is noob and doesn't make any drivers for linux (i've got one of the recent model SB cards, i needed it to be able to set up my 5.1 speakers that are around me instead of using my stereo amplifier which is... besides me with a stereo surround setup.) basically.. thats why  i needed an unstable kernel, the latest stable one is 3.4.9, i need 3.5.x to be able to run this particular series of sound cards... frustratingly close to the latest stable kernel, i'll probably do a reinstall when they upgrade the stable to 3.5+, even with that kernel, this support is bad, it only works with stereo sound, i don't think its capable of using any of my surround speakers, but thankfully it does use the subwoofer and sounds rather good like that so i might just live with it) and i've got one more problem with it, is that my keyboards volume button, basically my X-server seems to want nothing more than to use the volume controls for my realtek intergrated card rather than my SB. And on top of that i can't seem to get it to work in SMPlayer either for some reason.

I also keep having this problem where i try to install widgets but they wont show up...

I'm gonna do a complete reinstall and this time i'll be using the ~amd64 keyword from the start. i just kindof felt like it and since i'm using a rather simple partition setup it wont take that long either.

Funny Side Note: i was testing my new soundcard and how my old speakers were holding up (went quite well actually) one of the things i looked at while at it was chrono crusade.

----------

## Chiitoo

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> I think i used kde-meta, yeah i did that.
> 
> Not slow at all, as fast as i'd imagine it would ever be. the 2 primary things i noticed was when i scroll through the widgets, the icons can start rather randomly tearing, and it can get really ugly (just momentarily, basically... for comparison, if you used some old windows, like windows XP, and did not install your video card drivers, then dragged a window along the screne, it would look pixelated while being moved, and the pixels would get rather messed up, this does that, and something worse (kindof hard to explain) lets say my icons are pixelated like that while they're being dragged around, then it looks like sometimes a line is drawn from the upper right corner to the lower left corner, and this line will look sortof lightning-ish, then the whole icon will be completely messed up, but we're only talking about a matter of milliseconds, then if i stop it'll fix itself real quick)I set opengl and opencl(CUDA) to nvidia when i installed the drivers.

 

I wonder... are you able to take a screen-shot of the anomalies, and did you actually run Windows without any issues with this hardware?

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> i haven't had the chance to test its performance in a video game (in my opinion video games will telll you the truth about whether your card is working properly or not, nothing else... unless its not a gaming card that is.)
> 
> but i'd like to do that tho, problem is i just don't know what game or where i'd find one thats preferably rather small, and free... well on windows that'd be the easiest task in the world, but... not just on linux, on gentoo aswell where i'd rather just install everything with portage, this isn't easy anymore.

 

Do

```
emerge -pv wine
```

and stick in your favourite game(s)!

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> Or theres also benchmarks.

 

Phoronix is an interesting place.  Check it out, if you haven't before.

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> Thanks for telling me that deal with running different environments, that was helpful, unfortunately right now there are some things that are discouraging me.
> 
> one being that Creative is noob and doesn't make any drivers for linux (i've got one of the recent model SB cards, i needed it to be able to set up my 5.1 speakers that are around me instead of using my stereo amplifier which is... besides me with a stereo surround setup.) basically.. thats why  i needed an unstable kernel, the latest stable one is 3.4.9, i need 3.5.x to be able to run this particular series of sound cards... frustratingly close to the latest stable kernel, i'll probably do a reinstall when they upgrade the stable to 3.5+, even with that kernel, this support is bad, it only works with stereo sound, i don't think its capable of using any of my surround speakers, but thankfully it does use the subwoofer and sounds rather good like that so i might just live with it)

 

Yeah, with new hardware like that, it may take some time to get it going properly, though sometimes it might be enough to do some .asoundrc magicks (if using alsa, that is).

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> and i've got one more problem with it, is that my keyboards volume button, basically my X-server seems to want nothing more than to use the volume controls for my realtek intergrated card rather than my SB. And on top of that i can't seem to get it to work in SMPlayer either for some reason.

 

I have a G15 keyboard, and I'm not sure if I had to do some tweaks with KDE settings on what the volume-wheel controls or not, but that's probably not it since you mention it controls the integrated card instead.  Again, if using alsa, some .asoundrc magicks could do the trick, or as I think I might have done, disable the integrated graphics from BIOS (I have an old'ish Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer card).

I can't much assist with the .asoundrc, because I never used one.  ^^;

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> I also keep having this problem where i try to install widgets but they wont show up...

 

Sounds strange indeed.  I never really used Widgets, however, so I wouldn't be able to tell if I ever stumbled upon such issues with them.  :/

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> I'm gonna do a complete reinstall and this time i'll be using the ~amd64 keyword from the start. i just kindof felt like it and since i'm using a rather simple partition setup it wont take that long either.

 

Do know where you're stepping into if you do that, for it may be a perilous road indeed especially for someone merely taking their first steps... however, it can be fun journey, too!  I think I tried it in my first steps as well, but I would not suggest it unless one seriously wanted to try it (and likes compiling stuff, a lot).  My main machine is mostly stable (maybe), but it has quite a bunch of unstable as well (even stuff like Portage 2.2~ which has been working great for many people but due to various reasons, is still marked as 'unstable' and the point being here is that I do have a lot of stuff in my package.keywords file, even for system critical stuff including the Kernel, but I haven't gone the 'accept all' way with this one, and rather like it) and I have more or less learned to spot when it's not working for me or how to fix things when they break (they never really do, which I find a little boring, but that's me I guess!).

You don't need to ever really re-install Gentoo (from scratch), though, unless you have a root-kit problem...

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> Funny Side Note: i was testing my new soundcard and how my old speakers were holding up (went quite well actually) one of the things i looked at while at it was chrono crusade.

 

Heh, I need to re-watch that series some time soon!

I hope there's at least some sense in my blabbering there... got a bit distracted with my thoughts, or something.

----------

## rabcor

-Shrinking thread for bottom comment-

----------

## Chiitoo

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> As i bet you noticed, i blabber too. yes i do realize what i'm stepping into, but with my i7 and makeopts="-j8" my compile times are so fast i can't even read what my computer is trying to tell me while its compiling, all i see is a bunch of white and black going up my screen and if i try to look at it it just makes my head spin  (seriously something bad could happen if i stare at it too long, when i first instaleld gentoo i did it on this pc and my first thought was "matrix")

 

Heh, yeah, no one is supposed to be able to read all that, really.  It's more like the compiler and friends doing their job and showing it, instead of trying to tell you something.  And also, this happened.

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> I have this habit from being on windows when things go wrong i like to start from scratch... sortof like.. new game.

 

Yeah, it's something that needs a bit of time to get used to.  It's usually more productive to modify the install, rather than start from the beginning.  I'm still basically using my first (successful) install from nearly two years back, and there is a certain seadragonguy around who has been using the 'same install' for 10 or so years (I forget how long exactly, but it's something like that fer sure or my memory is failing and I should go and confirm it).

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> What else than alsa could i use? i've been using that the whole time cus i don't know what else i could use,  but i think i might want to.

 

I guess you'd still basically use alsa... as the backend?  Perhaps?  I'm not entirely sure/can't remember but anyhow, there is Pulseaudio, which I still haven't tried yet so again, I can't give you any examples of experiences with it.  (Pulseaudio at the unofficial wikki here.  The Gentoo server machinery are having the hick-upses, so this might be more usable for the time being.)

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> On your g15 could you get the programmable buttons to work?

 

I never really used them in Windows, even, so I haven't been bothered with them now, so they are for the time being doing nothing, but I believe I could make them do what ever I want with for example x11-apps/xmodmap, and/or by using app-misc/g15macro.  Here's the website, and though it seems a little dead project, sadly, but I think it could be used with the 510 as well (the forum section has some talk about it):

http://www.g15tools.com/ *rabcor wrote:*   

> I'll have to wait with taking a screenshot till a bit later, maybe even tomorrow. But i will try once i get KDE up again. Then, before my next reinstall... (Which will happen unless my unstable as hell system will magically be more stable than when i tried to set it up as a stable system) but don't expect a lot, as more than likely a screenshot will show what i should be seeing... rather than what i am seeing but... trying to record it as a short video clip and posting it on youtube or something like that might work

 

Indeed I was wondering if the broken things are actually there, or if it is the video driver/hardware doing tricks.  I have, in my mind, that if you can't capture the artefacts, it's likely a hardware issue.  Maybe I'm thinking about it wrong, which would fit since I'm getting rather sleepy right now... hrm.

Does 'dmesg' tell anything of interest when all this happens?

Probably not...

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> still... i don't get why we go into unstable version 3.5.4 while the stable version is all the way back at 3.4.9 i don't understand why the latest stable version isn't 3.5.3, i know that on fedora, if i upgraded it it went to 3.5.4 (on my brothers computer) so is it just like this with gentoo? why are we so far behind?

 

I can't remember if I ever knew the stabilisation process for the Kernel, but you can check for open bugs here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gentoo-sourcesAnother nice site for checking on packages:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/gentoo-sourcesAnd nows, I'll stops the blabbering before I gets too far from the topic  ! !! !

Edit:

To reply on your edit that I noticed too late, yeah, cups-filters was not playing nice with me either on a little laptop I just installed Gentoo in a few days ago, with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 actually.  Amazingly that was was the only one (though mesa-9~ doesn't like the GPU, at all, or something.

It's good to make a habit early of running emerge -c with --pretend (emerge -pc, if you will), to make sure you're not removing something you don't want to.  And trust me, there were many a distressed Gentooer up and about when nano was first scheduled for removal!  I don't remember the exact reason, but the thread should be rather easy to find...

To 'fix' this 'issue':

```
emerge --noreplace app-editors/nano
```

This will add app-editors/nano into your world file, and --depclean will not remove it.

Why doesn't nano emerge?  (Perhaps better for another topic, but meh.)

I'll just mention the tinderbox here for future reference:

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/I would also recommend app-portage/eix for more convenient (read: more quick) searches on packages.  This will also show you the masked packages, unlike emerge -s, which only shows the highest un-masked version available.

----------

## rabcor

-Shrinking thread for bottom comment-

----------

## rabcor

Sorry to revive this thread... but i was wrong.

My graphics are off. i finally got the gentoo up and running properly, and for now...  graphics were next on my list of things to focus on fixing and confirming if they were working. now i confirmed that there is an issue with my graphics simply by playing a video...

and with something on fullscreen rather than small icons at the bottom of it.

I can tell what it looks like, where there are moving objects i get horizontal lines over the screen where they're at. minimal flickering if you will.

I cannot live with this issue  :Razz: 

I tried updating my drivers to testing phase (the stable nvidia closed source drivers are very well outdated, and i intend to stick with the testing phase ones mostly for that reason. but also cus it can't hurt to find a few bugs.) to see if it'd fix this, i'm not sure if it helped me at all tho. I've got a reliable way of reproducing this in a video (moving legs...) and apart from this, the graphics are working completely normal, quality and performance wise (fps that is)

This issue is happening both just inside my standard kde environment, and of course everything else in it. 

I've done eselect opengl set 1 (nvidia)

and opencl is default set to nvidia.

I messed a bit with the nvidia drivers opengl and antialiasing settings but it didn't seem to help no matter what i did.

----------

## pidsley

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> -Shrinking thread for bottom comment-

 

What does this mean? If you delete content, how are we supposed to understand how you got to the end?

----------

## rabcor

Sorry about that, i was about to go to sleep so i didn't give myself the time to explain why i did that. (which is precisely because it wouldn't have been worth reading)

Those 2 posts were filled with irrelevant stuff about how my reinstallation was going. I'm now on a fresh install of gentoo. i pretty much have not installed anything on it xcept amarok, smplayer2 and the testing branch nvidia-drivers (i had the stable branch before, but still had the issue)

But now that.. i'm not about to go to sleep.

My xorg.conf

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier        "GeForce GTX 670

  Driver            "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  # Load  "dri"

  Load  "glx"

EndSection

```

i ran eselect opengl and opencl and set them to nvidia.

I'm running an amd64 install of gentoo. and apart from what i've now said, i haven't done anything relating anywhere to this issue.

I'm running stable xorg-server and stable kde-meta. 

Moving objects seem to flicker, the smaller they are the likelier they are to flicker... but i have had a point in a video where i was seeing a line from the center off my screen over my whole screen. so the flickering can sometimes be rather small, sometimes... rather much (but this happened during a scene where the area around a certain object was moving, rather than the object itself which stayed relatively close to the center of the screen the whole time) this typically only happens when objects are moving rather fast and suddenly. so in a sense videos are watchable if you're able to live with flickering from time to time, and some people wouldn't even notice it half the time it happens.

----------

## krinn

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moving objects seem to flicker, the smaller they are the likelier they are to flicker... but i have had a point in a video where i was seeing a line from the center off my screen over my whole screen. so the flickering can sometimes be rather small, sometimes... rather much (but this happened during a scene where the area around a certain object was moving, rather than the object itself which stayed relatively close to the center of the screen the whole time) this typically only happens when objects are moving rather fast and suddenly. so in a sense videos are watchable if you're able to live with flickering from time to time, and some people wouldn't even notice it half the time it happens.

 

This is exact definition of flickering : what you are seeing is hardware limitation, specially common with poor monitors or high sensibility to it. 

Get a better monitor, or try to lower your videocard performance (sync it with your monitor) to minimize the effect.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rabcor.

Hmm ... just played a viedo.  There's a minefield.

Was it an interlaced video?

How was it deinterlaced?

Did you use hardware motion compensation?

I don't expect you to know the answers - they are just things to check.  Videos and video players vary.

Run glxgears by starting it in a terminal.  This is a OpenGL test program.  FRom the terminal, if you have 1000s frames per second, your video drawing in your pixel buffers is not locked to the video display.

This can be ugly as the video card can draw in the image you are watching.  You need to synchronise the two things.  This will give you a frame rate around 60Hz if you use a flat panel display.

Read the nvidia document in /usr/share/... somewhere.

----------

## rabcor

No. its not hardware limitation... i have a 27" philips monitor and a gtx 670, and this problem does not happen on windows, so i'm gonna flatly deny that, but thanks for the suggestion. (I will however see what happens if i drop the resolution, now that you mention it, but i highly doubt that'll change much, but regardless... it works 100% fine on windows, so...)

I played a video, using that as a foolproof method to see if the problem is still there or not, the problem also happens with my whole System... for example, the widgets (which were my first example, altho i may have deleted it accidentally :O) or icons for them, when i'm scrolling through them they do too flicker, and sometimes flicker very badly.

I used smplayer 2, i tried a 10bit encoded video (hi10p, i love this stuff.) (smplayer2 is the only player that 10bit encoded videos will run on right out of the box, the only other alternative i'd use is media player classic, which unfortunately does not exist for linux, but is my currently favorite video player, but i've yet to compare it with the mplayer2 either way, the 3rd option which i dislike is vlc.) and i also tried just a standard AVC video all were in the matroska format. but this is pretty much irrelevant because

Interlanced video.. Deinterlanced... you see i always wondered what those 2 things meant. my video player's "Deinterlance by default" option is set to "None"

Hardware motion compensation? never even heard of.

i installed mesa-progs, yes it's giving me like an average of 1830 FPS.

I'll see what i can find in the nvidia document (/usr/share/doc/nvidia-dri.../ i get nvidia_changelog.bz2 and readme.bz2 and a html folder with... lots of stuff which is probably what i have to flip through), i'm working on finding the right document on how to lock my framerate to my refresh rate (traditionally known as vertical synchronization i think)i'll update this edit this post if i manage to fix it. but it looks like it'll take me a while so if someone knows what to read...

Uhm... i found this: http://www.opengl.org/registry/specs/SGI/video_sync.txt wanted to try to use it... no idea how, i stopped chasing it, it was probably not the thing i'm looking for...

Finally found something. by doing "export __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1"  i now get a 60 fps on glxgears. (Basically enabled vsync)

But i still get flickering in the video, and when scrolling through the widget icons, so this did not fix it... now that i think if it i should've known it wouldn't help,  the video is only 23fps

----------

## krinn

lcd flicker, ghost or even loose picture, depending on the monitor stats, but all of those hardware limitation.

so please, read more about lcd before saying it's not hardware limitation. You may not see it, still there it's there.

Now for your flicker problem, if you have read some info about that, you would have seen it comes from the couple monitor/videocard. If monitor cannot follow how many picture the card send, you will get the flicker because half image is still display while a new one was sent... And if the card cannot render fast enough to display the whole picture, your card might already been ask to display another frame while the last one wasn't draw yet. Again rendering issue.

And if the card is able to sent really much more info to the monitor, you then limit that to the monitor refresh rate to sync them and take down the issue.

As you have a gtx670, i doubt it could be then a limit by your card, as you said you have setup opengl for it, then i pickup the other logical choice: the monitor.

Now seeing how poor your glx-gears render (mesa-progs is not a program), you can see there's a problem with your configuration, so you should check it.

For your infos, vsync is an option in nvidia-settings.

and here's a 570 rendering 1680 x 1050

```
47572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9514.175 FPS

25859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5171.647 FPS

25872 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5174.294 FPS
```

the same in sync

```
602 frames in 5.0 seconds = 120.292 FPS

601 frames in 5.0 seconds = 120.002 FPS

601 frames in 5.0 seconds = 120.002 FPS

```

----------

## rabcor

I see where your coming from, but since it work on windows (even if i go way over my monitors refresh rate with my fps) i don't get any flickering on there.

I'm absolutely 100% sure, it is my configurations, or something like that (something outdated or missing maybe...). (It's the most logical assumption when everything works perfectly on windows.. in my head anyhow)

And it does help to see that your 570 runs around 5000fps on 1680x1050 while mine is only running around 1800 in 1920x1080, and mine should be a bit better.

In sync, i'll get 60fps of course since i'm on a fairly standard 60hz LED monitor... except its 27" and from philips.

Yup, the Sync to VBlank option. it was actually turned on right from the start in there... not sure why it didn't seem to be working...

Now, about checking my configuration.... theres the problem, every change i've made is in this thread, regarding settings here and there.

as for my nvidia-settings settings...

OpenGL Settings

Sync to VBLANK

Allow Flipping

Image Settings - High Quality (maximum)

Use Conformant Texture Clamping

Cursor Shadow is on (for teh luls)

Antialiasing settings are set to Enhance Application Settings

32x (8xMS, 24xCS)

Anisotropic filtering - Override application setting

16x

Texture Sharpening is on

Everything else is pretty much default, and i was having flickering with everything set to default aswell.

So what configurations exactly should i be looking for? Something outside nvidia-settings?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rabcor,

Make friends with wgetpaste and use it to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Also post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have one and all the files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

Together these files tell us what you asked Xorg to do when it started and what it actually did, which may be different.

----------

## rabcor

I had (just to see if it'd help) allowed nvidia-settings to edit the xorg.conf. (Note: just in case you didn't know, but xorg.conf is not "needed" to run x11 anymore, but i had to configure it for my gpu to work for some reason, or i think i did.)

xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 302.11  (root@Geass)  Thu Oct  4 23:47:32 GMT 2012

Section "Module"

  # Load       "dri"

    Load      "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Philips 273EL"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 670"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "GeForce GTX 670"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "Stereo" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1920x1080_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

xorg.conf.backup (this was what i wrote manually before letting nvidia edit my conf)

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier   "GeForce GTX 670"

  Driver   "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  # Load "dri"

  Load "glx"

EndSection

```

also have chooser.sh and startDM.sh in here, not txt files tho.

and sessions and xinit folders.

/var/xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/Q6gBa0EP

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rabcor,

Describe the cable between your video card and your display.

Pay particular attention to the connector at each end and any converters you may use.

----------

## rabcor

Single Link DVI-D cable. no convertors or anything.

Only using 1 monitor too.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rabcor,

Thats the right answer.

Try locking your video burrer switching to the frame blanking, y=so you do not switch displayed frames while you watch.

----------

## rabcor

I don't quite get how or where i'm supposed to do that, the only "blanking" option i can find is Vblank Syncing

And my Sync to VBlank option has been on for a while now, and doesn't help, you probably knew that already so what exactly do you mean i should do?

Note: i tried running glxgears again now without Vblank syncing on, and i'm getting it up to around 22-23k fps now, so i'm getting the performance i should.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rabcor,

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> I don't quite get how or where i'm supposed to do that, the only "blanking" option i can find is Vblank Syncing

 

Thats the option. If is on, its not being used, as its not mentioned in your Xorg.0.log.

As has already been pointed out, glxgears can indicate if its on by the FPS you get.

You need to read the NVIDIA stuff in /usr/share/doc/... to find out why not.

This thread may also help.

Google would have found that for you.

----------

## rabcor

Like i said, glxgears gave me an output of roughly 60fps when i had it on, which is the correct value i'd want with the blanking on. it was working, just not helping.

Also, like i said before, a video is traditionally only 22-24fps. but i was getting this on there. even if my xorg wasn't using the blanking option, if it was a framerate related problem it shouldn't have appeared in a video.

glxgears is using it....

I found a fix, while looking into how to force xorg to use vblanking, i found this here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125245/how-do-i-stop-video-tearing-nvidia-prop-driver-non-compositing-window-manager

And i tried most of the stuff in there until i found someone suggesting to add this

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

and This under the Device section.

```
Option "UseEvents" "True"
```

This solved my issue. Basically... nvidia proprietary drivers dislike Composite... I don't mind not using composite, but.... if at all possible i''d like to solve the issue with compositing on. just in case i'd want to have it turned on or if someone else having this issue absolutely wants to have some extra eyecandy..... so i will not mark it as solved just yet and keep working on it.

I did not manage to find out how to force xorg to use vblank syncing, it does say that i can use __GL_SYNC_DISPLAY_DEVICE to specify which display device opengl should sync, this option if use should be set to a "Connected display device(s):" option from the xorg logfile, but since i'm using only one display, i doubt this will help with anything.

But then next, i found something useful.

 *Quote:*   

>    The Composite extension also causes problems with other driver components:
> 
>    o In X servers prior to X.Org 7.1, Xv cannot draw into pixmaps that have
> 
>      been redirected offscreen and will draw directly onto the screen instead.
> ...

 

Using that example mplayer option in mplayer did solve the issue, therefore this is happening because something somewhere in my xorg-server is outdated, i will have to try emerging xorg-x11 to see if that'll fix anything (its in version 7.4 current stable)

----------

## rabcor

Doing this did not fix it.

...

By chance, i found an option that fixed this.

System Settings - Desktop Effects - Advanced

Compositing Type

By default this was set to XRender. Setting it to OpenGL fixed the whole thing.

Glad to know nothing i had done so far was wrong, and nothing was outdated, but the default options in the system were simply bad.

I'll mark this as solved.

Thanks everyone for your help up till this point, even if it was by chance that i found a solution after finally pretty much giving up, i learned a lot here.

----------

